# VA Clinic



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Recently had an appointment for a regular check up at the VA Clinic in Manila. Inside you would swear that it was a VA building back in the states. The reception folks were very nice and accommodating. The nurses were Filipinas but obviously enjoy their jobs - were up beat and sweet. The doctors were very young (in my opinion) Filipinos but seemed to know what they were talking about. As they state on their web site they only treat chronic issues that are service connected. But they will give you a pretty good military physical with lab work. Interesting that they do not want to give the PSA test for us old folks based on the fact that surgery is unlikely because you will die of natural causes before the slow developing prostrate cancer can kill you. I am 71 so I fit their profile. I insisted that I be given the PSA test regardless of their profile. I plan on living a long time and would have it addressed if it was there. In addition for my VN mates it is a Agent Orange issue for which you can receive a kiss from Uncle Sam should you have it and while it is treated. They gave me the PSA test. I recommend that you insist should you fit their "profile." They have scheduled me for a regular check up every 6 months. This surprised me because it seems contrary to their claim they will only treat service connected issues. I have HBP and they pushed me to fill out a claim so that the VA will authorize a bunch of heart tests on them. I was surprised at this because Hyper Tension is not presently a presumptive issue. Regardless I will gladly take any test they want especially with them picking up the tab. I have a pending issue with the VA and their admin folks had the issue transferred to Manila so any follow up testing or screening regarding the claim will happen here in the Philippines. They did that on their own after an explanation rather than anything I asked for. They said I was due a flu shot and they gave it to me...even tried to give me a tetanus shot because my records from the US said it was over due. But I explained I updated it by a walk in visit to the US drug store last winter when I was in the states. I give them a 5/5 for my first visit. Regardless of your issue any VN vet should check in with them even if the only available thing is a regular check up. I hope everyone's experience is as good and painless as mine.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have lived here almost 6 years and have a 50% rating. Since I live in Iloilo (Western Visayas) I never even registered with the VA here. I probably should, I guess. Not sure what I could use them for, being so far from Manila.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I have lived here almost 6 years and have a 50% rating. Since I live in Iloilo (Western Visayas) I never even registered with the VA here. I probably should, I guess. Not sure what I could use them for, being so far from Manila.


Any meds with your 50% rating would be finished free and the FMP would give you local hospital rights in regard to your rating so could use certain hospitals closer to your home if the need arises...no charge to you.


----------



## MIGHTYLAR (May 5, 2014)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Any meds with your 50% rating would be finished free and the FMP would give you local hospital rights in regard to your rating so could use certain hospitals closer to your home if the need arises...no charge to you.


What does FMP mean? I plan on moving to the Philippines next year and I am thinking about using the VA if I qualify. I am 90 percent disabled according to the VA's rating. Thanks.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

What does FMP mean? I plan on moving to the Philippines next year and I am thinking about using the VA if I qualify. I am 90 percent disabled according to the VA's rating. Thanks.[/QUOTE]

The VA has a deal with certain local hospitals that will treat you for your service connected issues if they are not able to do so at the VA clinic. If it is serious I might take the short flight to Guam but it is available if needed.

Foreign Medical Program (FMP) - Community Care - Veterans Affairs

https://www.va.gov/communitycare/programs/veterans/fmp/index.asp


----------

